# Lowest Aggregate



## darkeye (Sep 23, 2013)

I was just thinking .... what might be the lowest aggregate one needs to get an admission in a private medical college inside Lahore..Just wondering.
Anyone of you has any idea about it.


----------



## faith (Jun 5, 2013)

good question. i really need to know that because i have like 75% and i'm so tensed :/


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

I guess people even with 60's get in, but its usually against donations.


----------



## darkeye (Sep 23, 2013)

faith said:


> good question. i really need to know that because i have like 75% and i'm so tensed :/


Hey don't worry You will probably get an admission in a private medical college like L.M.D.C but its my suggestion to you that do apply in 3-4 medical colleges Like L.M.D.C,Avicenna,Continental 

- - - Updated - - -



AbraDabra said:


> I guess people even with 60's get in, but its usually against donations.


Ahan in which college is it 60%


----------



## iqra anwar (Oct 4, 2012)

what u people think the merit of uhs will stop on what percentage ?? is it will be remain on 84% or will increase ??


----------



## H.madiha (Jun 7, 2013)

is there any chance for shalamar medical college with 75% .and in central park medical college .

- - - Updated - - -

is there any chance for shalamar medical college with 75% .and in central park medical college .


----------



## darkeye (Sep 23, 2013)

H.madiha said:


> is there any chance for shalamar medical college with 75% .and in central park medical college .
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> is there any chance for shalamar medical college with 75% .and in central park medical college .


In Shalimar it seems difficult as last years merit was 79% however you may get admission in Continental or L.M.D.C


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

> *H.madiha said:*
> is there any chance for shalamar
> 
> is there any chance for shalamar medical college with 75% .and in central park medical college .


medical college with 75% .and in central park medical college .



- - - Updated - - -

No, Shalamar closed at around roughly 80% last year and, it's merit always increases.. Because, it is right now a top choice among private schools. Other than that, don't loose hope, apply everywhere even in Shalamar and CMH. You however, have good chances to get into CPMC, LMDC and even FMH, Avicenna and others.
But, chances of getting into Shalamar look slim.

*Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk.*


----------



## lightbeam (Apr 26, 2013)

60 % is the lowest aggregate for private medical admission:thumbsup:


----------



## kli shahid (Aug 17, 2013)

slam.i have 68% .can i get admission in any private medical college?


----------



## zaib6.626 (Jun 13, 2013)

i have 63% aggregate, is there any private medical college i can get into


anyone please


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Try out LMDC [BDS/MBBS both], possibly Akhtar saeed and Avicenna?


----------



## H.madiha (Jun 7, 2013)

can you tell when admission process start of private colleges and is there any separate test or no .


----------



## hopefaith (Sep 24, 2013)

Can anybody pleasee please tell wether i can get admission in any any private medical college ? my aggregate is 64% :'( can i get admission on normal fee ? without donations ?

- - - Updated - - -



H.madiha said:


> can you tell when admission process start of private colleges and is there any separate test or no .


 Admission are open in FMH, rashid latif.. continental and UOL will be starting admissions by oct 1st week.


----------



## duckling (Sep 26, 2013)

help me friendz.where should i apply with 78% aggrevate.is there any chance in fmh,lmdc and shalamar.i really wana to get admission in sharif medical college. can i get in sharif with this aggrevate.....any help will be appriciated...............................thankyou


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Sharif is easy with that agg. i think. You should aim for FMH and Shalamar


----------



## duckling (Sep 26, 2013)

really???can i get admission in fmh or shalamar with this aggrevate:woot:


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

I think so, you're only missing a little bit which i think you can make up for in the ET which I believe both have


----------



## duckling (Sep 26, 2013)

but basically a person get admission on the basis of uhs aggrevate....i should also apply in akhter saeed and central park etc.............what u say?????


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Well yes you should apply to safety schools as well, but you have a strong chance in some of the better colleges so you should definitely work towards it as well


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey Duckling,

There is no ET of Shalamar. It is entirely based upon your UHS aggregate. And, with 78% your chances look slim. Last year's documented merit was nearly, 80%.

And, AbraDabra is right. You should apply to safety schools in addition, to competitive ones. FMH and CMH, take their own ET and with a high score in CMH or FMH's Entry Test, you can easily get in. But, Shalamar seems off, as it is entirely dependent on UHS aggregate. Let's say, if UHS's last merit, this year comes around 83-84%, then there is no way that, Shalamar's merit goes below 80%. And, UHS merit rarely goes down.


----------



## duckling (Sep 26, 2013)

:!::?...really..my chances are slim in shalamar?... i think cmh merit is higher than even shalamar and therefore i decided not to apply in cmh.if i will not get in fmh then what i will do coz now my only hope is fmh.and i think these are the only good colleges in lahore


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

I believe CMH still hasnt even opened admissions though, why would you skip over it completely? And he means your UHS aggregate wont make it in Shalamar, but CMH still has its own test


----------



## duckling (Sep 26, 2013)

coz i know my chances are slim in cmh also.the thing i wana do know is crying...i know i will have to go in that college in which i dnt want to go......the only i can do know is praying


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Well i dont think thats a certainty just yet. Dont lose hope


----------



## duckling (Sep 26, 2013)

yp i think u are right......i forgot lmdc......wt will u say about lmdc....it is older one...is it a good college and its merit


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Some things about CMH are basically myths. Aggregate of UHS doesn't hold that much importance there. Anyone with 75% above has a good chance there. Provided you have done well in their test. So, basically if you have 78% UHS aggregate, and score about 75/100 in their test, then, you're in. And, I know people who got in like that. Honestly why they take their own test is pointless. Some say, they manipulate admissions that way. UHS Entry Test is a standard, and there is no point in imposing an extra test on students, unless they want to favor some kids, maybe badness towards army kids. P.S for a fact, I did get into CMH on open merit, and went through the whole admission process and found it a little fishy. 

With Shalamar, it's more like a US style admission process. They consider UHS merit completely but, additionally you need to impress the admission board, with your interview, psychic evaluation and statement of purpose/personal statement. It's more like LUMS type admission here.


----------



## madysj (Sep 26, 2013)

how much donations akhter saeed,LMDC,rashid lateef takes and how much MCAT scores FMH takes along with their own Entrance exam??
please guys help me,strictly in need of guidance!

- - - Updated - - -

how much donations akhter saeed,LMDC,rashid lateef takes and how much MCAT scores FMH takes along with their own Entrance exam??
please guys help me,strictly in need of guidance!


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

I heard the donations are more in line with the cost of foreign seats.


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz (Sep 29, 2013)

how is AKHTAR SAEED MEDICAL COLLEGE as it is not recognized from WHO  ?


----------



## temptprovidence (Sep 10, 2013)

i am not sure whether i will be able to get into government medical colleges or not!!! tell me of any private medical colleges in lahore with easy fee structure 


my agregate is 84%


----------



## madysj (Sep 26, 2013)

can someone give me an idea,how much will the donations be?and the foreign seat costs?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

temptprovidence said:


> i am not sure whether i will be able to get into government medical colleges or not!!! tell me of any private medical colleges in lahore with easy fee structure
> 
> 
> my agregate is 84%


Don't take risk, apply to a few top ranked private schools and, stay on the safe side. Apply to Shalamar, CMH, FMH & SKZMDC. Rest, if you get into government medical school, that'll be great, but if you don't I'm sure, you'd not like to repeat an year.

- - - Updated - - -



madysj said:


> can someone give me an idea,how much will the donations be?and the foreign seat costs?


You need to check with the cleric staff of the colleges in question.

- - - Updated - - -



Aiman Shahbaz said:


> how is AKHTAR SAEED MEDICAL COLLEGE as it is not recognized from WHO  ?


WHO isn't the main thing, you should check, if it's listed in the IMED directory of Medical Schools. That's the reference list for schools. whose students are allowed to take the USMLE, PLAB or AMC.


----------



## temptprovidence (Sep 10, 2013)

masterh said:


> Don't take risk, apply to a few top ranked private schools and, stay on the safe side. Apply to Shalamar, CMH, FMH & SKZMDC. Rest, if you get into government medical school, that'll be great, but if you don't I'm sure, you'd not like to repeat an yearMC.


and thats the main thing!? my mind has turned out to be toooooo focusedd!! i secretly hold on to the fact that kemu and aimu should be my destination!! anything beyond it is not acceptable to.me and i dont know why!! my hardwork wasnt low but my marks are! so most probably i would repeat for my dreams but still i am not too much stuck to the point! plz pray for me!!!:


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

It happens. It happened to me. But, I didn't want to repeat an year. Probably, because of some personal reasons. I was a college topper, actually. But, there is a thing called destiny. Don't loose heart and, keep working. There's always for a good reason, things happen. Maybe it's for your own good. Sooner or later you'll realize it. Just like I did and, I can't thank Allah enough. I have stopped regretting and, am really happy now, Alhumdolilah. 

Secondly, if your parents can afford to send you to a private medical school conveniently, then you can opt for that. But, if not then, you should repeat. But, listen, with 84%, you still have a pretty good chance to get admission to a Government Medical School. So, just keep praying to Allah to give you, what's best for you.


----------



## duckling (Sep 26, 2013)

U people are very lucky..i am feeling sooo unlucky rightnow


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Why would you say that, Duck?


----------



## Srf04 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi everyone,


I am in a huge dilemma and would appreciate any guidance or help in this situation.
im applying to some private medical colleges in pakistan as foreign applicant. I received my o level equivalence from ibcc which was fine, but yesterday they provided me with a provisional result for my australian high school as 57%!! I'm so annoyed because I'm 3% below the pmdc requirement and cannot apply to ANY medical college in pakistan. 


When I called up ibcc, they told me they deduct 10% from the average to get the equivalence. I'm at such a disadvantage because of this. Anyone know what I can do?? 
Does any uni in pakistan accept an equivalence lower than 60? Even if it's a dental college, According to australian standards, I am on a 64% average. 


Anyone been in a similar situation?? I'll appreciate any help. 
THanks!!!


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Try University of Lahore, College of Medicine. I have heard, they sometimes do make some exceptions.


----------



## temptprovidence (Sep 10, 2013)

masterh said:


> It happens. It happened to me. But, I didn't want to repeat an year. Probably, because of some personal reasons. I was a college topper, actually. But, there is a thing called destiny. Don't loose heart and, keep working. There's always for a good reason, things happen. Maybe it's for your own good. Sooner or later you'll realize it. Just like I did and, I can't thank Allah enough. I have stopped regretting and, am really happy now, Alhumdolilah.
> 
> Secondly, if your parents can afford to send you to a private medical school conveniently, then you can opt for that. But, if not then, you should repeat. But, listen, with 84%, you still have a pretty good chance to get admission to a Government Medical School. So, just keep praying to Allah to give you, what's best for you.



thankyou sooooooo muchh.. i need to know the tactics of fate! 

whaat are you studying and where???


----------



## madysj (Sep 26, 2013)

whats the formula for determining your aggregate in FMH ? how much MCAT numbers they count and their own ET?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

temptprovidence said:


> thankyou sooooooo muchh.. i need to know the tactics of fate!
> 
> whaat are you studying and where???


MBBS from Shalamar Medical & Dental College Alhumdolilah


----------

